# Re: after power failure and reboot services wont start



## sditguru (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

Running FreeBSD 8.1 (apache 1.3, php5, sendmail)

It is running for a production web server. After a power failure and non UPS kick-in, I have a server that is turned off. Ok I can deal with that, however when I reboot, I get several errors saying apache can't start due to missing files, same with mysql and that all the BIND entries can't find the individual BIND config files. 

The server itself will still start, including starting namedb, but will not start apache or mysql, webmin, usermin. 

*I* have booted in single user mode and ran *fsck* (both *-y* and *-p*) and have no errors. 

It seems that it is mounting the dev drive as I can CD into /home, /usr, /var. 

Any ideas?

*T*hanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it's time to see if your backups work.


----------



## sditguru (Feb 10, 2012)

All the home dir data is there, as well as the mail and db data. Should I just do a dump restore to get the current active data, is there a UFS (fstab) config that needs to be updated? Is there a way to not lose what data has been updated up until this evening?


----------



## aragon (Feb 10, 2012)

sditguru said:
			
		

> All the home dir data is there, as well as the mail and db data. Should I just do a dump restore to get the current active data, is there a ufs (fstab) config that needs to be updated? Is there a way to not lose what data has been updated up untill this evening?



Sounds like you need to hire someone.


----------



## sditguru (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wondering what hiring someone would do? It sounds as though there is no fix for this, as none has been mentioned. If there is please let me know.


----------



## aragon (Feb 10, 2012)

sditguru said:
			
		

> It sounds as though there is no fix for this, as none has been mentioned.


There certainly is no fix for it that can be reasonably disseminated via a community forum alone, but maybe you'll get lucky...


----------



## sditguru (Feb 11, 2012)

Once I get to the login prompt, the fs are mounted (or home, usr, var) however when I want to start apache it says the file can't be found.

Again I have been working with servers for quite a while just trying to get any help before I say it is hdd failure and get a new one with a fresh install.


----------



## throAU (Feb 13, 2012)

Re-install apache?

Seriously, trying to diagnose this via forum post without any sort of detailed screen capture is going to be about as reliable as reading tea-leaves or tarot cards.


I'd ensure you have a recent backup, maybe take another one to be sure, then verify your hardware is OK and then start re-installing the relevant broken ports or restoring from your last known good backup.

FreeBSD is good, but it can't protect you against hardware failure.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 13, 2012)

sditguru said:
			
		

> Once I get to the login prompt, the fs are mounted (or home, usr, var) however when I want to start apache it says the file can't be found.
> 
> Again I have been working with servers for quite a while just trying to get any help before I say it is hdd failure and get a new one with a fresh install.



Like others said this is not easy to be done over a forum. If I was in a similar situation, I would start by examining my log files starting with /var/log/messages.

Then I would make sure that all of my file systems are properly mounted. A simple:

[CMD=""]# mount[/CMD]

while in multiuser mode can tell a lot.


----------

